
Join the California Code Rush. Patch Open Data Project. Win a Prize - palewire
https://www.californiacivicdata.org/2017/08/02/code-rush-5/
======
palewire
I'm one of the organizers of the California Civic Data Coalition and this
event.

If you have any questions about our work, or the state of California's
crippled database tracking money in state politics we're aiming to improve
please fire away.

